# Price advice Seagull S6 Original



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi folks!

I have a Seagull S6 Original I would like to sell. Guitar is from circa 2010, pretty good shape, it's been played but not abused. I'm throwing in a softcase.

Thing is, I find contradictory prices and information whether I check on Reverb or Kijiji. 

How much would you ask for it? I've tried a few S6s when I got this one, and this one is a pretty great sounding one. A lot were so-so, a few were just dogs. Now that I've brought my good old Furch G21 (Cedar top), I don't use that guitar anymore.

I can't remember for the life of me how much I paid for it...

Any ideas?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

$200.00 to $300.00?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

That's the price range I had in mind, just wondering where to shoot for in there... Does $280 sound fair?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Judas68fr said:


> Does $280 sound fair?


Seems like a good place to start. 

GLWS


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Greco! I hate selling guitars, but to be honest as much as I like this one, it's not being played anymore...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Well they are currently $399 brand new so adjust that price based on the age and condition of yours.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd say it's worth $255.

If I was listing it on Kijiji I would ask $300 to have some room for negotiation. I've found that people on Kijiji really need to feel like they are getting a deal or won't buy.

If I was listing it here I would ask like $275.

All depends on how quickly you want to sell.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

+1 to what Guncho has said.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

The prices quoted here sound about like what I was thinking.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all your replies, I see clearly now!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

colchar said:


> Well they are currently $399 brand new so adjust that price based on the age and condition of yours.


Where can you buy a brand new Seagull S6 for $399. That's a pretty good price.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Anywhere.

Godin Guitars - S6 Original Dreadnought Acoustic Guitar


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Where can you buy a brand new Seagull S6 for $399. That's a pretty good price.



As posted above by Guncho - Long & McQuade.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guncho said:


> Anywhere.
> 
> Godin Guitars - S6 Original Dreadnought Acoustic Guitar


Geez, Seagulls are really nice guitars and made in Canada to boot. Mine was $700 a few years ago but it has electronics.
This is a pretty darn good review. As for the plastic spacers mentioned in the review. I emailed the company to try to buy some and they sent me a dozen.

_My main guitar is a 25 year old Martin HD 28. I bought the Seagull, used and inexpensive, after one too many uncomfortable brushes with jackasses at house gatherings and bonfires asking to borrow my guitar. I had heard about the S6 being out of its own league in terms of the cost/sound ratio. I hated the pointy headstock, and the wide fretboard gave me pause, but I wanted to see what the hype was about. It wasn't hype. My HD 28 is arguably one of the most emulated guitars in form and sound, and after 25 years together, I have something of an ear for that standard. The Seagull brings something new and unique to the table, and gets played as much as my Martin. It is LOUD, if that is appealing, is resonant, has beautiful intonation, and feels balanced across the fretboard. This is a real guitar, and only a stepping stone if you find yourself with almost $4,000 and want a name on a headstock. This thing will duke with anything above its price range. The things I dislike about the Seagull are the rubber (barf) soundhole ring, the headstock shape, the plastic spacers in the tuners, and the name "Seagull," which is neither majestic nor logical. So, my complaints are aesthetic only. The wide fingerboard is a treat, and is worth buying just for that feature. Solid wood top, obvious craftsmanship, made in Quebec...just go to Google if you think you can do better in this price range. I dare you._


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have seen them for under $200.00 and in good condition but that is rare and they don't last long. Here are some kijiji ads for S6's in Ontario for your perusal.

Kijiji Canada


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Geez, Seagulls are really nice guitars and made in Canada to boot. Mine was $700 a few years ago but it has electronics.
> This is a pretty darn good review. As for the plastic spacers mentioned in the review. I emailed the company to try to buy some and they sent me a dozen.
> 
> _My main guitar is a 25 year old Martin HD 28. I bought the Seagull, used and inexpensive, after one too many uncomfortable brushes with jackasses at house gatherings and bonfires asking to borrow my guitar. I had heard about the S6 being out of its own league in terms of the cost/sound ratio. I hated the pointy headstock, and the wide fretboard gave me pause, but I wanted to see what the hype was about. It wasn't hype. My HD 28 is arguably one of the most emulated guitars in form and sound, and after 25 years together, I have something of an ear for that standard. The Seagull brings something new and unique to the table, and gets played as much as my Martin. It is LOUD, if that is appealing, is resonant, has beautiful intonation, and feels balanced across the fretboard. This is a real guitar, and only a stepping stone if you find yourself with almost $4,000 and want a name on a headstock. This thing will duke with anything above its price range. The things I dislike about the Seagull are the rubber (barf) soundhole ring, the headstock shape, the plastic spacers in the tuners, and the name "Seagull," which is neither majestic nor logical. So, my complaints are aesthetic only. The wide fingerboard is a treat, and is worth buying just for that feature. Solid wood top, obvious craftsmanship, made in Quebec...just go to Google if you think you can do better in this price range. I dare you._



Yeah they are great guitars.

When I bought my acoustic recently I was set on an all wood Seagull. It turned out that a Yamaha LL6 (solid top, laminated back and sides) beat out the all wood Seagull for me but it was very, very close.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I actually don't like the Seagull S6. I found the sound too brassy for my taste. I went with a Yamaha FG830.


----------

